# [EVDL] Experience with range extender?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 3 Oct 2011 at 0:54, Brian Woodruff wrote:
> 
> > I'm thinking of adding a range extender to my Chevy S-10 conversion
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's how AC Propulsion did it a few years ago:

http://web.archive.org/web/20050312150235/http://www.acpropulsion.com/PDF%20files/Low_Emiss_Range_Ext.pdf

And here's the guy who has one:

http://www.evnut.com/rav_longranger.htm

You could also use a PFC charger from Manzanita micro. It will take DC input, and supply about 40 amps output in many instances. Be sure to read their caveat about using it with a generator:


Bill

----- Original Message -----
From: "Brian Woodruff" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Monday, October 3, 2011 12:54:35 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Experience with range extender?

I'm thinking of adding a range extender to my Chevy S-10 conversion - - 
a motor-generator that could dump, say, 40 amps continuous into the 120 
volt battery pack while on the road. This would be for occasional use, 
either mounted in the the truck bed or on two-wheeled pull-behind. Does 
anyone have experience with this, or could point me to information about 
how it can be done?

Brian Woodruff
Fort Collins, CO
[email protected]


-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111003/a473b9d7/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Brian Woodruff wrote:
> 
> > I'm thinking of adding a range extender to my Chevy S-10 conversion - -
> > a motor-generator that could dump, say, 40 amps continuous into the 120
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Back in 76 when I pick up my EV, call Transformer I from the Electric Fuel 
Propulsion Co. in Troy, Michigan, they just got done testing a motor 
generator unit that was in a very stream line light weight trailer that is 
pull behind the EV.

It use a 4 cylinder diesel engine make by White Co. who makes emergency 
generator sets. I had install these units as a stationary unit. The 
generator is a alternator which produces 37.5 kw three phase wye that is 
rated at 120 vac 60 hz 104 amps per phase which could be use as a emergency 
generator for your home or work site.

The EV trailer model had a 3-phase 300 amp full wave bridge that produce 
about 280 volt DC (2.4 x 120V) at no load. It use a size 4 AC magnetic 
contactor between the AC output and rectifier. It did not need a step down 
transformer between the alternator and bridge, because the 280 volts at no 
load would drop down to 240 or less when loaded to either charge a 180 volt 
pack and/or run the motor.

The EV cable between the trailer was a large 6 pin industrial power cable 
rated at 200 amp 600 volt which is normally use for ground powers units for 
aircraft starting which is manufacture by the Power Anderson Co.

There are two contactors rated a 400 amp in the EV which can either can 
charge the battery only or run the motor without the battery or both 
together.

These EV's weigh 7850 lbs plus the weight of the motor generator. In there 
test, they ran this unit up to 91 mph. This unit was sold to someone who 
could run this EV 500 miles up in the mountains to a ski lodge provide power 
for there cabin or use it as emergency power for there home.

The cost of the trailer motor generator unit at that time was $8000.00 
factory price in 1976, The last time I install these units as a stationary 
37.5 kw 120/208 vac 60 hz units 20 years ago complete with transfer switch 
cost me $33,500.00 from the manufacture.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Stockton" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>; "'Electric Vehicle DiscussionList'" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, October 03, 2011 9:55 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Experience with range extender?




> > Brian Woodruff wrote:
> >
> > > I'm thinking of adding a range extender to my Chevy S-10 conversion - -
> > > a motor-generator that could dump, say, 40 amps continuous into the 120
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Brian,

Have a look at Alain St-Yves's rig:
http://www.vehiculevert.org/index.php?lien=informations/generatrice.html

Includes data tables, component descriptions and quotes from EVDL
discussions (with Lee and others).

His project:
http://www.evalbum.com/122.html

Regards,

-Nick




> > Brian Woodruff wrote:
> >
> > > I'm thinking of adding a range extender to my Chevy S-10 conversion - -
> > > a motor-generator that could dump, say, 40 amps continuous into the 120
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian and All,
Yes, I got behind on reading posts again, but thanks to Roger for
jumping in for me, and I'm actually still in Lyons, CO!
Since this is one of those recurring threads with a lot of archived
information, as the list administrator mentions, just a quick post to
suggest using the word "genny" when searching the archive, Google,
etc.
Hope this helps,
BB
-- =

Suck Amps,
Dave "Battery Boy" Hawkins
Check out our website!
http://bbevs.com/

> Date: Mon, 03 Oct 2011 00:54:35 -0600
> From: Brian Woodruff
>
> I'm thinking of adding a range extender to my Chevy S-10 conversion - -

> From: "EVDL Administrator"
> You'll find lots of past discussions on this topic in the archive. Try
> searching on "APU," "generator," and "genset" for more information.

> Date: Mon, 3 Oct 2011 08:55:32 -0700
> From: Roger Stockton
> See if you can get in touch with David "Battery Boy" Hawkins; as I recall=
he is also in Colorado (near Denver?) and has experience doing just what y=
ou are asking about:
>
> <http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Why-charge-=
at-home-doesn-t-work-td1676229i80.html#a1690808>
>
> His business (Battery Boy Electric Vehicles):
>
> <http://bbevs.com/>

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

